

Show HN: Canva - Amazingly simple graphic design - techaddict009
https://www.canva.com/

======
imtu80
Is Canva similar to [http://www.easel.ly/](http://www.easel.ly/)? This site is
for sale at [https://flippa.com/2983272-creative-space-meets-
marketplace-...](https://flippa.com/2983272-creative-space-meets-marketplace-
with-58-792-uniques-mo)

------
Grokit
What differentiates this from, say, Macaw?

